# Reversing camera



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi,

Just bought a pioneer AVH-X7800BT flip out head unit - looking to install a rear view camera, but I cannot find anyone who has done this in a MK1 coupe.

Anyone done this or got a guide to follow?


----------



## SilverArrow (Dec 18, 2016)

Same as any other car. Does that Pioneer allow the alu flip cover to close?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Some may not like this because it's bulky and a little ugly but I think it's ok and it works really well

It's a module with a camera and two angled out ultrasonic sensors










Display has left/right distance arrows and guidelines

There are a lot of options on eBay sub £20


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The daughter has one on her 16 plate Polo it's similar to Waks only smaller it's a genuine VW part was a factory option but you can but the camera from the parts dept


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

How did you wire it? I'm struggling to work out how to do that on a MK1


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

It needs a power trigger from a reverse light wire on the rear cluster and ground also on the looms or body of the car.

Usually the screen will auto switch when it detects the incoming video signal.


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

how is the cable routed through the car? does it go through the boot?

The ones ive seen that go on the light fittings mean youd have to run a cable up the bootlid and back down surely?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mine is above the number plate and cable through the boot seal


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

You can even go wireless. Cameras with transmitter's and receivers are available. Although my camera's hardwired.


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

I have the wireless transmitters, its just a case of how to get he camera from the outside of the car inside the car.

When going through the boot seal Wak, did you cut it and reseal it or pull it out and run it in a groove?

I have the head unit it, additional power made from the relay all working, only thing is i left the bloody mic off the back of the head unit and want to run the tracker from there as well, so looks like next saturday I'll be doing more work :

- Remove lower dash
- Fit mini fuse tap & wire reverse light fuse (#7) (for the auto switching to reverse camera, thought it was STD fuse which i had the tap for)
- Wire Power from ACC & ground to wireless receiver (head unit wont push back enough to be flush so needs to move)
- Wire Power from ACC, 12v Perm & ground to tracker (currently running straight off the battery atm)
- Wire rear camera transmitter to reverse light
- Remove number plate 
- Install number plate camera
- Install number plate

The only bit is how the cable will go through the seal, do I cut and reseal it with contact cement, or do I put a small hole in it and feed the cable through it or is the a way you pull the seal up and then run the cable under it?

Please Wak, let me bask in your knowledge!


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

So I've managed to source the same camera as Wak.

The only part I'm having a hard time working out is :

- How to route the cable through the boot seal (as per wak) 
- Best way to wire the cable to (and what wire) on the reverse light

Anyone got any nice pictures of how to tidy/hide the cabling from a reverse camera?


----------



## mackiecross (Sep 5, 2017)

Wak said:


> Some may not like this because it's bulky and a little ugly but I think it's ok and it works really well
> 
> It's a module with a camera and two angled out ultrasonic sensors
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good to me.

What kit did you use?

I was looking to purchase one - the ones with the screen built into the rearview mirror are really good (reminds me of the mustang I once had)

But i'm not sure how easy they are to retrofit - maybe the wireless option is easier?

And if you needed to fit parking sensors at the front of the car - but without cutting/drilling etc into the bumper, whats the best option?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I cut a knotch in the boot seal to take it into the car and then route it inside and along the headlining to fit it, 
I'm using a rear view mirror screen powered by the camera feed to trigger it and it clips onto the existing mirror.

The other thing I got is a 12v regulator to go between the lamp feed and the camera, it cuts out interference from the cars electrics and gives a much more solid image.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Backup-Reverse ... ultrasonic

Manage to find them for £16.99 on there, I cant find them right now at the price I paid.

Which wire is the live for the rear light? Can't find much info on the mk1 on it.

Thanks Wak


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I can't remember easy enough to take the bulb holder out and follow the reverse bulb track back to the pin on the connector to work out which is its power wire


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

Thought so! I am seeing poor weather this weekend, so the less time I spend fiddling with the car and the more time spent doing the better - oh the joys of having no garage to work out of!


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

So...

I've managed to install the camera at the back, but forgot to put the regulator in.... Will do this next weekend...

One question if anyone can answer ;

Reverse camera trigger from the head unit, I thought about tapping off the reverse light fuse but when I did my head unit refused to open (flip out pioneer 7800BT) so I guess this cant be used.

I'm going to have to run a cable from the light unless there is somewhere else I can tap it from?


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Wak said:


> Some may not like this because it's bulky and a little ugly but I think it's ok and it works really well
> 
> It's a module with a camera and two angled out ultrasonic sensors
> 
> ...


hi, 
how accurate are these ultrasonic sensors?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

napostolidis said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Some may not like this because it's bulky and a little ugly but I think it's ok and it works really well
> ...


Pretty accurate for me but the camera angle catches so much you can see the lower edge of bumper recess and along the number plate down

If you still manage to hit something with that visibility and your ultrasonic mommy shouting at you then you should have your licence revoked 

Left and right arrows on display do change at different rates but you'd still be using the video more to decide what to do


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Wak said:


> If you still manage to hit something with that visibility and your ultrasonic mommy shouting at you then you should have your licence revoked


 

I have fitted this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Auto-Re ... 4c4d2WwYBV








camera in the middle, parking sensors on left and right .. connected to a wifi transmitter and watch it from iphone, didn't want to add a monitor on the dashboard.
in the beginning it was bipping randomly even without any obstacle behind .. but after some adjustment of the angle it's getting better. camera is good .. i like that i can see the bumper! 



Wak said:


> The other thing I got is a 12v regulator to go between the lamp feed and the camera, it cuts out interference from the cars electrics and gives a much more solid image.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01 ... UTF8&psc=1


think this is a good idea, will try it


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

mackiecross said:


> And if you needed to fit parking sensors at the front of the car - but without cutting/drilling etc into the bumper, whats the best option?


Dunno about that but maybe into the grills 
Either flush and account for a few lost inches or clever thought into black plastic or anodised black aluminium standoffs can take the sensors and move them out without looking ugly if done well.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Any idea how such reverse camera would fit on our TT ?
I mean ... how the cable could reach from tailgate to rear headlight...?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Fit-B ... 2298777943


----------

